# fans d'escrime?



## Pooley (30 Juillet 2007)

y a des communautés de maceux, d'HDistes, pis y a aussi les escrimeurs...

qui d'autre que moi est membre de ce petit club où toute occasion est la bonne pour finir au pub?  (soiffards? naaaaaaaaaan)


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Juillet 2007)

Trop de bruit et de fumée dans les pubs . Pas bon pour ma santé . Préfère les ambiances plus soft mais avec de quoi bien boire . J'aime bien l'escrime. J'ai connu un escrimeur au BJ, un nommé Couder (avec un t peut être), un mec sacrément fêtard, il a même ouvert un bar dans Paris il y a quelque temps. Je crois qu'il fait autre chose maintenant.
Bien à toi.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Juillet 2007)

Et des grimpeurs? des skieurs? des footeux? des "p&#233;tanqueux"? 

T'd'fa&#231;ons, les sportifs c'est rien que des alcoolos.


----------



## Pooley (30 Juillet 2007)

parfaitement d'accord


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Juillet 2007)

Cela fait longtemps que j'ai vendu mes affaires, mais j'ai gardé mon épée... et puis pour une fois que la France est bonne dans un sport... 

A.


ps:
Tu es dans quel club?


----------



## naas (30 Juillet 2007)

Epeiste ou fleuretiste ?
pas pareil hein


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> Epeiste ou fleuretiste ?
> pas pareil hein



Ben épée, sinon j'aurais dit fleuret, hein? 


A.


----------



## naas (31 Juillet 2007)

Ah j'ai oubli&#233; le sabre aussi


----------



## tirhum (31 Juillet 2007)

Bien... 
Plage ou montagne ?!...
Pierrot gourmand ou Chupa ?!...


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> Ah j'ai oublié le sabre aussi



Et si ça avait été sabre, j'aurais dit sabre! 
(quoique ce fut ma première arme... je dois toujours avoir mon premier sabre, mais il est tout chtit!)

A.


----------



## Pooley (31 Juillet 2007)

je suis &#233;p&#233;istes chez les cheminots 

PS : pis le sabre c'est PAS UNE ARME d'abord!


----------



## Bassman (31 Juillet 2007)

Moi je cherche a savoir si comme moi il y a des collectionneur de pinces à linge sur macgé ?


----------



## fredintosh (31 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> Epeiste ou fleuretiste ?
> pas pareil hein



'faut créer des sous-forums.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

Oh ben non&#8230; un fil pour chaque, &#231;a va le faire :sleep:


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2007)

Ouais&#8230; pis faut pas oublier que c&#8217;est pas mixte non plus comme sport : un fil par sexe alors


----------



## naas (31 Juillet 2007)

quoi que le fil de la lame peut suffire


----------



## tirhum (31 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4348994 a dit:
			
		

> Oh ben non&#8230; un fil pour chaque, &#231;a va le faire :sleep:





Nephou a dit:


> Ouais&#8230; pis faut pas oublier que c&#8217;est pas mixte non plus comme sport : un fil par sexe alors



Et par tranche d'&#226;ges, aussi... :style:


----------



## naas (31 Juillet 2007)

[youtube]Y1cKhx2j93I[/youtube]

maaala de l'escrime.


----------



## tirhum (31 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> [youtube]Y1cKhx2j93I[/youtube]
> 
> maaala de l'escrime.


Comme &#231;a, c'est mieux... 
Balises, balises...


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Juillet 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> je suis épéistes chez les cheminots
> 
> PS : pis le sabre c'est PAS UNE ARME d'abord!



Tiens je ne connaissais pas. Perso c'était à la Garde républiquaine... épéiste aussi donc.

Et comment ça le sabre n'est pas une arme? 

A.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

ok ok ok

J'ai fait de l'escrime, jeune - je ne sais plus pourquoi j'ai arr&#234;t&#233;, j'en ai un bon souvenir.






(j'aurais peut-&#234;tre d&#251; garder la vanne, finalement...)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

Bon. C'est d&#233;j&#224; assez "volatile" comme &#231;a. Si on pouvait revenir au fil du sujet sans tenter vainement de faire de l'esprit, &#231;a serait moins p&#233;nible &#224; mod&#233;rer. Merci d'avance de penser &#224; ceux qui lisent TOUS les fils du bar tous les jours pour tenter (non, pas vainement, l&#224;&#8230 de les garder ou les rendre intelligibles&#8230;


----------



## fredintosh (31 Juillet 2007)

non rien finalement.


----------



## tirhum (31 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4348922 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je cherche a savoir si comme moi il y a des collectionneur de pinces à linge sur macgé ?


Pour accrocher tes slips _léopards_ ?!... :style:







_Le prochain dessin sera une escrimeuse nue; je serais dans le sujet !...  _


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> Ah j'ai oubli&#233; le sabre aussi



Moi mon truc &#231;a serait plutot la tron&#231;onneuse.






Notez que, comme &#224; l'escrime, on porte un joli masque (habile moyen de rester dans le sujet   ).


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2007)

Tout est question de protection... alors...  ...





Chuis dans le "sujet", nan ?!...


----------



## maousse (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4348922 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je cherche a savoir si comme moi il y a des collectionneur de pinces à linge sur macgé ?



chaispas. pour moi, c'est les élastiques craqués.



L'escrime est un sport trop "branché", sinon. On commence en laisse, on finit grillé sur place.  Oh et puis appeler son entraineur "maître", non merci


----------



## Pooley (2 Août 2007)

a que les mioches et les maitres un peu coinc&#233;s qui se vouvoient tu sais 

quand je vois comment nous on parle &#224; notre M A (maitre d'arme) &#231;a fait assez peur.


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2007)

maousse a dit:


> chaispas. pour moi, c'est les élastiques craqués.
> 
> 
> 
> L'escrime est un sport trop "branché", sinon. On commence en laisse, on finit grillé sur place.  Oh et puis appeler son entraineur "maître", non merci



Ca me rappelle qu'Amok souhaitait aussi un moment qu'on l'appelle Maitre.

Bon, ca a tellement rit au bar des modos qu'il a pas insisté


----------



## fredintosh (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4351148 a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle qu'Amok souhaitait aussi un moment qu'on l'appelle Maitre.
> 
> Bon, ca a tellement rit au bar des modos qu'il a pas insisté



Quand on est un étalon comme Amok, c'est normal qu'on veuille devenir maître...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

&#199;a, c'est l'argument qu'il nous a sorti, oui. Et c'est l&#224;, qu'on a rigol&#233;&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2007)

Chacun son étalon d'Achille !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

_fredintosh inside ?_ mouhahahaha !!!!   Ce coup-ci, c'est l'h&#244;pital qui se fout de la charit&#233;


----------



## fredintosh (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4351377 a dit:
			
		

> _fredintosh inside ?_ mouhahahaha !!!!   Ce coup-ci, c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité



Très honoré.  

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Dis moi Pooley, je m'escrime a être fan mais comme t'es à peu près le seul à savoir de quoi on parle tu peux peut être nous dire comment ça se ... joue/combat/titille/piquepique.
T'en est a combien de dan ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2007)

Bah c'est facile pourtant.

Chacun prend une &#233;p&#233;e, se met une r&#226;pe a fromage devant les yeux, on les raccorde tous les 2 sur le triphas&#233; et le premier qui meurt a perdu


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2007)

C'est du monophas&#233; jusqu'&#224; 23 ans, d'ou l'attitude plus relax.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

&#199;a existe des jeux d'escrime sur la wii ?


----------



## naas (2 Août 2007)

nanh c'est du continu


----------



## Pooley (2 Août 2007)

@odré : j'aimerai ouais ^^

bah comme l'a bien expliqué Bassman, on prend des aiguilles à tricoter, des passoires (pas des rapes à fromage malheureux!), on se branche sur le secteur avec des loupiottes vertes et rouge et c'est le premier qui arrive à titiller le costume moulant 15 fois (ou 5, ça dépend des matchs) de l'adversaire qui a gagné...

is it clear?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> c'est le premier qui arrive à titiller le costume moulant 15 fois (ou 5, ça dépend des matchs) de l'adversaire qui a gagné...



Non odré tu ne peux pas jouer toute seule !


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2007)

Mais c'est oblig&#233; la combinaison affreuse et les aiguilles a tricoter pour simplement tripoter l'autre ?


----------



## Pooley (2 Août 2007)

ouais y a des obligations et des normes... c'est chiant et moche mais on s'y fait (par contre fait chaud!)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> @odré : j'aimerai ouais ^^
> 
> bah comme l'a bien expliqué Bassman, on prend des aiguilles à tricoter, des passoires (pas des rapes à fromage malheureux!), on se branche sur le secteur avec des loupiottes vertes et rouge et c'est le premier qui arrive à titiller le costume moulant 15 fois (ou 5, ça dépend des matchs) de l'adversaire qui a gagné...
> 
> is it clear?



Yes, c'est pour ça qu'ils ont un cordon ombilical dans le dos ! Mais a regarder à la téloche on voit pas trop ce qui se passe, on sait pas quand applaudir ...



supermoquette a dit:


> Non odré tu ne peux pas jouer toute seule !



Ouiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn !


----------



## Pooley (2 Août 2007)

le mieux c'est d'aller voir une compet... ou d'essayer


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Bien...
> Plage ou montagne ?!...
> Pierrot gourmand ou Chupa ?!...



Missionnaire ou levrette ?


----------



## naas (2 Août 2007)

A marseille, il y &#224; une salle tenue par le champion olympique jean claude Magan


----------



## Pooley (2 Août 2007)

on peut même faire ça...

[YOUTUBE]http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=ThyXChQ-36I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

[youtube]ThyXChQ-36I[/youtube]

[youtube ]http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=*ThyXChQ-36I*[/ youtube] 
En laissant uniquement les chiffres et lettres &#231;a va vachement mieux.


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Août 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> le mieux c'est d'aller voir une compet... ou d'essayer



Oui, mais il faut qu'ils choisissent une arme...

En gros:
Au fleuret vous touchez avec la pointe du fleuret. Et pour que le point soit validé il faut que vous soyez attaquant et que vous touchiez le torse.
À l'épée, vous touchez aussi avec la pointe, mais partout (des doigts de pied au sommet du crâne) et sans priorité. Bref c'est ce qu'il y a de plus proche du vrai duel.
Au sabre, vous touchez avec la pointe et la lame (d'estoc et de taille). Je crois qu'il y a une histoire de priorité, et vous touchez tout ce qui est au-dessus de la ceinture.

Valà, valà,

A.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> vous touchez tout ce qui est au-dessus de la ceinture.



Aucun intérêt.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Aucun intérêt.



Ce n'est pas ce qu'en pensait Monsieur Russ Meyer...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Aucun intérêt.



Ça dépend, certains doivent bien faire les pieds au mur ou le poirier ! :rateau:


----------



## naas (3 Août 2007)

En fait pour la premi&#232;re fois je crois que ce n'est pas necessaire de savoir quelle arme, c'est juste pour le plaisir de voir et d'essayer.
La plupart des clubs accueillent volontiers les jeunes pour des s&#233;ances d'initiation et d&#233;couverte.
rien que dans les bouches du rh&#244;ne il y 23 clubs


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2007)

Est il possible de faire de l'escrime avec une grande &#233;p&#233;e ou hache a 2 mains ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2007)

Pffft ... Petite nature ! Le v&#233;ritable escrime se pratique au fl&#233;au d'arme &#224; trois sph&#232;res ou &#224; la masse d'arme flamande &#224; 12 pointes, et pas besoin de bidules &#233;lectriques pour compter les touches, elles sont mat&#233;rialis&#233;es par de jolies taches rouges ...


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pffft ... Petite nature ! Le véritable escrime se pratique au fléau d'arme à trois sphères ou à la masse d'arme flamande à 12 pointes, et pas besoin de bidules électriques pour compter les touches, elles sont matérialisées par de jolies taches rouges ...


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4352318 a dit:
			
		

> Est il possible de faire de l'escrime avec une grande épée ou hache a 2 mains ?




Ben ensuite il y a l'escrime de théatre... on doit bien y utiliser ce type d'armes...

Tiens dans le genre, il y a aussi la cane. 

A.


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2007)

C'est sympa de penser &#224; Amok et gKatarn en parlant de cane


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4352548 a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa de penser à Amok et gKatarn en parlant de cane



il n'a pas dit cane blanche...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Ben ensuite il y a l'escrime de th&#233;atre... on doit bien y utiliser ce type d'armes...
> 
> Tiens dans le genre, il y a aussi la cane.
> 
> A.





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4352548 a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa de penser &#224; Amok et gKatarn en parlant de cane





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> il n'a pas dit cane blanche...



La cane est une arme  C'est les canards de MacGe qui vont avoir une surprise :affraid:

   

exemple de cane :






canne en forme de cane :





ca*nn*e :



​


----------



## Pooley (3 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4352318 a dit:
			
		

> Est il possible de faire de l'escrime avec une grande épée ou hache a 2 mains ?



on parle d'escrime artistique dans ce cas là et on tape avec globalement l'arme qu'on veut, à la difference que là c'est une chorégraphie qui est pétée et répétée juska pu soif pour arriver à faire un truc JOLI


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> on parle d'escrime artistique dans ce cas l&#224; et on tape avec globalement l'arme qu'on veut, &#224; la difference que l&#224; c'est une chor&#233;graphie qui est *p&#233;t&#233;e[:b] et r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;e juska pu soif pour arriver &#224; faire un truc JOLI*


*

Donc pour faire le l'escrime "artistique", il faut imp&#233;rativement manger du cassoulet / choucroute en grande quantit&#233; en plus de pratiquer le maniement de fleuret et consort :rateau:  

Ca peut int&#233;resser Patoch' &#231;a *


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ca*nn*e :



Je savais bien qu'il fallait que je vérifie l'orthographe avant d'envoyer le message... je le savais.. :rose:

A.


----------



## Pooley (3 Août 2007)

ah bah nan pas obligé de pratiquer ne arme "moderne", juste le cassoulet


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> ah bah nan pas obligé de pratiquer ne arme "moderne", juste le cassoulet



Ah nan ! Ça vaut pas, le cassoulet, l'escrime n'admet que des armes blanches ...


----------

